# chewing drywall!!!



## DUSTBUNNY-CLYDE (Feb 19, 2013)

Our lovely boys decided they would chew and rip the drywall off the garage wall!! really!!! bad little bunnies!!! they have a dig box wooden toys, chewy sticks, cardboard houses, soft, hard toys, hay pellets, boucy balls!! I sprayed the wall with bitter spay and they are not touching it now!! thank goodness we are remodeling the garage and basement next year!!! I'll have to put tile or someother material on the wall I guess!! hahahhahahaha!! have to love them!!! what other mischief are they going to get into next???


----------



## holtzchick (Feb 19, 2013)

Good call I was just about to recommend bitter spray! 

Silly mischeivous bunnies!!:nasty:


----------



## PaGal (Feb 19, 2013)

Your guess is as good as mine. I've gone through Thumper chewing our wall trim. I tried water down lemon juice, straight lemon juice, bitter apple, hot sauce, a hotter sauce than that and bar soap. Each and every one failed to deter him. With each failed attempt I began to clean off as soon as I realized it did not deter him. He has cat balls, wooden spoons, pieces of wood, cardboard galore, whicker balls, grass balls and plenty of telephone books. He also has the attention of five people throughout the day. A whole room to run in from morning till night and is not very active for most of the day. What finally has seemed to mostly distract him (can't say that he's cured completely) is when I put three boxes together connected by tunnels and with several different exits/entrances. I swear he is smarter than me.


----------



## Cartoonist 35 (Feb 19, 2013)

time for you to get a large chew toy.
Most bunniws can littery tear a box apart.


----------



## Nancy McClelland (Feb 20, 2013)

We use plywood sheeting as a blockade when bitter apple wasn't doing any good.


----------



## Chrisdoc (Feb 20, 2013)

Yes, what is the attraction. I´ve got holes at various spots on my living room walls and I´ve started now to cover them with thick white cardboard which has worked so far. I´d heard that transparent plastic sheets work well as they can be painted the same colour as the wall. The big problem I have is that the walls are uneven so it´s difficult to stick things to them. And yes, they have chew toys, twigs, dig boxes, cardboard boxes and a zillion other things so just LEAVE THE WALLS ALONE ullhair:


----------



## Cartoonist 35 (Feb 20, 2013)

LOL!!!!
well ever try a chew toy with carrot sent


----------



## houghj3 (Feb 20, 2013)

What is bitter spray and where is it normally purchased. Having the same problem with my bun, it's better now but she still does it once in a while.


----------



## PaGal (Feb 20, 2013)

Bitter Apple spray is designed to deter animals from chewing or licking. It is sold in pet stores. You can also possibly find it at other stores such as Wal Mart or Target. Often you will need to repeat the spraying. In other words you can't just spray say the baseboard once and it will be good.


----------



## Chrisdoc (Feb 20, 2013)

I´m in Spain and I´ve never seen it over here, it´s hard to get lots of things that are readily available in the states so I might just have to be inventive. Do you think vinegar would work or any other ideas which might be easier to get hold of ??


----------



## Cartoonist 35 (Feb 20, 2013)

you remenber your mom putting something on your thumb to ween you from thmb sucking?


----------



## DUSTBUNNY-CLYDE (Feb 20, 2013)

Maybe when we remodel I'll do away with their cages and make one huge enclosure, maybe with nice fencing and I can put big sheets of plexiglass on the walls?? that way they can't chew and it's easy to clean?? I love how 2 little bunnies can take over a 2 car garage!! hahahahah!! I have 2 park my car in the driveway during this horrible cold winter now!! but the bunnies are warm and have a huge playground to run around!! hahahahahaa!! they still live like kings even though they are so bad!!! hahahahahah!!


----------



## PaGal (Feb 20, 2013)

You could try lemon juice or ivory soap if you can find those and not bitter apple.

Yah, Thump has a whole room to himself and I am slowly but srely building him an entire cardboard box city in there:embarrassed:but he loves his play boxes so much!


----------

